# Bad Santa!!



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

When you're ready to get them to stop believing

http://www.buzzfeed.com/briangalindo/17-santa-claus-photos-that-will-make-your-skin-crawl#.xe0oVwoV3


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Ha Ha! Some of those photos were beyond creepy!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Just when was it we decided having our kids photo taken with Santa was a good idea? Hey kids, stay away from strangers, don't let people in your personal space, tell us if a stranger makes you feel uncomfortable. Now go sit on that strange looking man's lap and we want a picture of it. And people think Halloween is scary.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That cracked me up:jol:


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory (Oct 25, 2014)

jdubbya said:


> When you're ready to get them to stop believing
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/briangalindo/17-santa-claus-photos-that-will-make-your-skin-crawl#.xe0oVwoV3


JDubbya that was awesome !


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

And to think just yesterday I wore my sweatshirt with a pic of Santa and the words, I Still Believe!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

That made me crack up. My mother has a picture of me (around 2 or so) that would fit right in. I'm all dressed up in a pretty, frilly Christmas dress and clutching a candy cane, running away from Santa (who is chasing me and looks pissed). I asked my mother about this photo and she just laughed and said I was scared of Santa but wanted the candy cane. She never told me why he was chasing me.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ha, ha! They were some good pics. Looked like most of the Santa's had a little too much egg nog.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Too funny!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey Kids, free candy...in my creepy station wagon. Too funny. 
And the zombie Santa (number 5) rocks. Would make a great portrait for a haunted house.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

There are some creepy damn Santa's out there.


----------

